# Does anyone in the Dallas / Fort Worth area have access to a CNC router?



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm in Arlington, and I have a possible commissioned project in the works that would require about 20 characters of text carved, all on one line, in an area about five inches across. I can pay for your time.

I could hit up local sign making businesses, but I'd prefer to work with a LJ member if possible.


----------

